# Frightened



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a doctors apointment tomorrow, and as IBS has gotten worse I know exactly what he is going to say. When I went to the specialist, I was sent for to have a barium enema. When all the details came through I opted not to have the test, but was told if I got worse, I would have to have the test. I've read various peoples posts relating to this issue, and to be quite honest I'm scared to death! Any ideas how I can get through this? I'm just so worried!


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

I have had barium enemas before. No big deal. You will be fine! WEar comfy clothes (clothes that you don't care about - they might get barium paste on them) and treat yourself to a yummy lunch or dinner afterwards


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

Please please please don't be scared Fed Up! Is this the one with the white drink? I had a barium meal so not sure if it's the same thing or not. If so, it's fine, the drink is not very nice but nothing to worry about. After wards I had wind like pains for a while but nothing too major. Then I pooped white stools for a few days and was back to normal. Best of luck!!!


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

Dont be afraid, I've had it done... it doesnt hurt... and the doct even let me watch the x-ray of my bowel on the screen... i got to see how i'm made... very loopy.. Better to get it done, and have the worry off your mind then not know.take care, don't let fear hold you back


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks to all your replies. I'm so nervous, and its still months away! lolIt's the Barium Enema, Farty Pants. They want to put a tube down my throat and put the paste down that tube. So worried coz I have difficulty even swallowing tablets. Gonna throw up all over them!


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

My experience with the Barium Enema w/Air wasn't done through my throat. The barium was put up my butt (1996). They filled up my colon with barium and told me to hold it in while they took x-rays. It felt totally crampy; it felt like I had to go to the bathroom right then. Also after it was drained I was filled up with air up my butt. I think at that point the camera/scope was stuck up my butt b/c the doctor told me I could look on the monitor to see. I was upset the whole time. I was even crying at the time when that stupid doctor told me I could look. I admit that I was complete wreck b/c I had been rectally bleeding for six weeks and they kept trying to tell me it was IBS not IBD. I'm not saying it was extremely painful but it wasn't completely comfortable either. If they are doing it the way I described I would just expect it to feel crampy like. I am not trying to scare you FedUp but if you kind of have an idea of what to expect you'll probably be calmer and better prepared than I was. Now if you asked me would I do it again if the doctor recommended it. Yes I would and I would probably be able to handle it much better I believe b/c now I know what to expect. No one really explained to me what to expect and I think that only made my anxiety and fear worse. Now I pretty much get colonoscopies done, but from what I remember the sigmoidiscopy hurts and the barium was more just crampy. I suppose the fact that I had inflammation from the UC may have been a factor in my experience being different from others I don't know. It's not the most painful thing I've had done, but it was uncomfortable for me. They may be doing it differently now or your having something else done.


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I appreciate your honesty, I really do! I would rather know, than go in there and expect it to be easy, then have a massive shock when it's a horrible experience. I dont think it's something anyone looks forward to having done, but since childbirth I dont think anything can be more humiliating and painful than that! I keep telling myself if I can do that, I can do anything!


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I haven't done childbirth, but I would imagine that nothing hurts more than that!!! This probably will be cake for you!!! If they are performing it the way I had it done,then you'll probably just perceive it as a little crampy. Your way more prepared than I was!! I had the Barium done at age 28, and before that I had knee surgery when I was six(that's it for surgery for me). I've had some pap smears done, but nothing much else. I know you'll handle it much better than I did.


----------

